# Como medir distancias con laser? Explicación



## dEREK (Jul 31, 2008)

Un saludo a toda esta gente maravillosa ..
me gustaria que me den una explicación de como hacen los ingenieros para medir distancias con el laser .este se refleja o utilizan algo sofisticado para calcular las distancias...he escuchado que lo hacen por longitud de onda pero nop se como es esto .estaria realmente encantado si alguien me explicase esto.
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## sisquet (Ago 29, 2008)

Lo primero de todo es indicarte que muchos de los medidores de bajo coste que se venden no lo hacen mediante láser, sinó mediante ultrasonidos. El puntero láser sólo sirve para ver dónde estás apuntando.

Siguiendo con tu pregunta, sí se puede medir distancia con láser. Al igual que el sonido, la luz tarda un cierto tiempo en recorrer distancias, con lo que si mides el tiempo entre que emites el pulso y vuelve, puedes calcular la distancia directamente.

El problema es que mientras que el sonido es lento (340 m/s), la luz es bastante más rápida. Un haz de luz tarda aproximadamente 3,3 nanosegundos en recorrer un metro, con lo que si mides el tiempo de ida y vuelta, tienes que cada 6,6 ns medidos tienes 1 metro.

Yo he visto hace tiempo en un circuito que para medir ese tiempo lo que se hacía era cargar un condensador con una corriente constante.

Como supongo que sabrás, si cargas un condensador con corriente constante, la tensión en bornas del condensador es lineal. Por tanto, si la carga empieza cuando disparas un pulso de luz láser y paras la carga cuando el pulso ha rebotado en el objecto a medir y vuelto, tienes que la tensión en el condensador es directamente proporcional a la distancia. La tensión dependerá de la corriente de carga (seguirá la ecuación de la recta).

Ni que decir tiene que el condensador no puede ser de cualquier tipo, ya que es muy importante que tenga una tolerancia muy pequeña. Los que yo he visto usar para este menester son de Teflón, dan muy buen resultado.

En esto, el principal problema es que el pulso láser debe ser de suficiente intensidad para que sea capaz de ir, rebotar u volver. Yo lo he visto con un diodo láser de infrarojos.

Y como detector, un fotodiodo con una lente buena.

Espero haberte aclarado un poco. Saludos,

Francesc


----------



## wacalo (Ago 29, 2008)

Hola: creo que la forma más usual (y práctica) de medir distancias con laser es en el telémetro laser. El funcionamiento de éste es muy similar al de un Telémetro öptico aunque mucho más preciso (ambos se basan en la trigonometría). Se usa en Teodolitos y en Sistemas de Armas.
Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 29, 2008)

En una pagina web localice un medidor de distancias que utilizaba un laser en combinacion con una camara webcan.
La camara y el laser se montan sobre el mismo soporte "en el mismo eje, uno encima del otro" apuntando en la misma direccion, y procedes a enfocar una pared que por ejemplo se encuentre a una distancia de 10 metros, y procedes a calibrar el laser para que su puntero se vea desplazado del centro de la pantalla del monitor 1cm.
Asi si vuelves a enfocar un punto que se encuentre a 50m la  luz del laser se deplazara del centro del monitor 5cm.
Sobre la camara webcam puedes situar un filtro tranparente con una escala para asi no tener que medirlo, o bin puedes realizarlo mediante programacion.

Otro sistema similar seria hacerlo mediante dos laser, montados sobre el mismo eje y apuntando igualmente en la misma direccion formando un agulo muy pequeño (inferior a 1º). Luego mediante una simple regla, te la separas 1 metro de tu ojo y mides la separacion que hay entre los 2 puntos.   valla chapuza, pero ahi queda.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 29, 2008)

Omron mide la distancia haciendo una linea con el punto. dependiendo de la longitud de esa linea se identifica la distancia.
Es solo un metodo.


----------



## rojochacon (Mar 25, 2010)

hola amigo quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar a fabricar un medidor de distancia atraves de un lazer.pues e leido muchp sobre medidores por ultrasonido y la verdad no he encontrado como fabricar uno donde el valor de la distancia lo pueda mostrar en un display. agradeseria si me pudieran ayudar a fabricar esto. si saben de un proyecto que este posteado en otra pag les agradesco que me dejen el link y yo lo revisare inmediatamente o si me pueden dar una idea de como medir dicha distancia y mostrarla en un display


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 25, 2010)

El metodo mas sencillo para medir con un laser es:
http://ashishrd.blogspot.com/2006/11/obstacle-detector-using-webcam-and.html

Por ultrasonidos y un micro es mas sencillo ya que solo es necesario medir el tiempo de viaje de la onda sonora.

Finalmente hay un sensor de sharp que para pequeñas distancias 50cm ya lleva todo integrado. Basicamente es el sistema de la webcam pero con un led.


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 25, 2010)

Si medir distancias con un ultrasonido te parece difícil, ni te plantees el usar un láser.

Para gente con algo de experiencia con programación de microcontroladores, medir con un ultrasonido y presentarlo en un display es uno de los proyectos 'avanzados' que hacen los que empiezan.

Busca por SRF05, por ejemplo, en nuestro amigo Google.

Hace un sistema que mida distancias con un láser por tiempo de vuelo, bueno, digamos que no está al alcance de la mayoría de ingenieros experimentados.


----------

